# Jump kits



## jchow2156 (Apr 9, 2011)

Do you use a soft bag style kit or a hard case. Also does your rigs carry seperate trauma kits and Drug Kits?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 9, 2011)

For my old fire station: Trama kit and airway kit and C-spine kit were soft bags. Drugs were in a hard box. 
From what I've seen for my ambulance company: everything is in one large soft bag for the jump kit.


----------



## medicstudent101 (Apr 9, 2011)

Depends on the service. I've worked with multiple services that have more bags than they knew what to do with. Then others with quite the opposite problem. The 911 service that I roll with has a total of five bags. 
1) Trauma (Hard)
2) Pediatric (Soft but big)
3) Jump bag(Oxygen with the airway equipment) *Hard
4) Drugs and IV kits (Hard)
5) Another trauma bag (Hard)
6) Our monitor(Not a bag, but just another piece of equipment to throw on the cot)

Personally, I like this set up. The more bags the better...Sometimes B)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 9, 2011)

Most places I've been set up their stuff pretty similar. ALS gear in a Pelican 1550 box, an airway bag, a trauma bag, a separate pediatric bag and a monitor. Most calls, I just bring the Pelican and the monitor.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 10, 2011)

We have several small kits that all go into a large bag. Drugs in a tackle box thing, iv bag, and an airway bag all go into a large bag with trauma and other gear in side pockets. Its really nice because its nicely organized and easy to move around with.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Apr 10, 2011)

2 main bags, an assortment of secondary grab bags, and a bunch of loose crap.

BLS Bag (the Red Bag)

O2 - cylinder, NC, NRB, BVM, NPA/OPA
Trauma dressings/bandages
BLS meds (Char/Epi/Gluc basically)
Stat pads, Shears, Ears, Cuffs, Sp02

ALS bag (the Blue Bag)

IV kit
ET Tubes, Laryngoscope
Glucometer (don't ask)
I think there's a cric kit in there?
Not sure what meds it has, I just hand the medic the tackle box 

Other bags/kits

3x backboards/3x collar bags (collar, headbeds, straps, etc packed in their own grab bag)
the new-fangled Glidescope is in its own soft case with the covers/stylet, although I guess it's really more of a loose item since it's the only thing in its case
we have a separate peds bag that (thankfully) doesn't see a whole lot of use
WMD kit (yum atropen)

"Loose" items

Portable suction
EZ-IO
OB kits
Burn kits
LP-12
AutoPulse

All of our bags are soft, Bass Pro Shop waterproof numbers (I have no idea why).  Except the peds bag, for some reason.


----------



## jchow2156 (Apr 10, 2011)

Do ya'll remember the old TV Repairmen Boxes that alot of Rescue Squads converted to trauma boxes. I know my Dept. had one on every truck. Very versatile box that could right much stuff


----------



## Forrest (Apr 10, 2011)

*Vitals/O2 Bag
*Statpak backpack
O2, intubation, BVM's, rad57, BP cuff and other airway essentials.

*Trauma Bag
*Soft bag made custom by local shop
C-collars, basic IV kit, LOTS of gauze, shears, hot/cold packs, etc.

*Peds/Broslow Bag*
XL Soft Bag
Very cool the way it's set up in my opinion. Not sure if anyone else uses one on here? http://www.armstrongmedical.com/index.cfm/go/product.detail/sec/3/ssec/14/fam/150

*Drug Box*
Pelican case
(Pretty self-explanatory)

And of course the Vacuum splints are all in their own bag, as well as another separate bag in the backboard comp. for C-collars, straps & head chocks.


----------



## Crunch (Apr 11, 2011)

My service is set up like this

Jump Bag (soft):
bp cuffs and stuff for vitals
Airway roll with ET stuff
a small IV box
CPAP
A trauma dressing or two
O2 stuff like nebs and BVM

Drug Backpack:
4 seperate tackle box like sealed containers, each with various drugs
An IO kit
Dope on the side zipper
Needle decompression kit

We have a larger IV box thats kept on the ambulance

No special pediatric or trauma bag


----------



## dixie_flatline (Apr 11, 2011)

Crunch said:


> My service is set up like this
> 
> Jump Bag (soft):
> bp cuffs and stuff for vitals
> ...



You carry a CPAP in your normal bag?  The CPAP stays on our rig.  I don't even think we take nebs into the house with us (maybe in the ALS/Blue bag).


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 11, 2011)

> I don't even think we take nebs into the house with us (maybe in the ALS/Blue bag)



Why the heck not?


----------



## SFox3325 (Jun 30, 2011)

All of our kits are blue nylon bags with the reflective SOL on the flap, but our old rescue vehicle still has a hard case.  I personally us the Dynamed Maxi-Medic bag, same color scheme as above.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 30, 2011)

We carry everything in a large green pack; ambulance in a bag if you will - all our resuscitation gear, IV supplies, drugs, everything is in there.

There are loose consumables, IV supplies, glad wrap etc in the top lockers of the patient compartment.


----------



## Dr.T (Jun 30, 2011)

bisacally the same here in Germany...
We use large rucksack-type bags by PAX made out of a coated waterproof fabric similar to canvas covers.
Take a look: www.pax-bags.de (select "English" on intro screen)

They contain all CPR, i.v., intub, drugs, O2-cylinder, trauma dressings etc.
Weight: around 40 lbs!!!
Due to heavy weight we are planning to put the O2 in a seperate bag though.

We have seperate bags/cases for C-Spine (red nylon), ped emergencies (hardcase), splinting (orange nylon), portable vent (hardcase), MCI triage, etc.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 30, 2011)

*Coincidence on the weight.*

We used Iron Duck four-compartment duffels (search elsewhere, I listed the contents sometime/where in 2008) for ALS and a little nursing stuff. The original version had a small O2 cylinder and AED and it weighed out at almost exactly forty pounds.


----------

